# Froschbestimmung



## geha (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo 

ich bin mir nicht sicher deswegen möchte ich Euch fragen welches Fröschlein sich bei mir angesiedelt hat...

und danke für die Info

Gruß Georg


----------



## chromis (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschbestimmung*

Hi,

es sollte sich um diesen Burschen handeln:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichfrosch


----------



## butzbacher (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschbestimmung*



geha schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher deswegen möchte ich Euch fragen welches Fröschlein sich bei mir angesiedelt hat...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es ist auf jeden Fall ein Vertreter der 3 einheimischen Grünfroscharten, wenn man ausschließt, dass es ein Ochsenfrosch  ist.


----------



## geha (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschbestimmung*

Hallo

__ Teichfrosch kann schon sein - er war am Anfang mehr braun wird nun mehr grünlicher. Gibt aber keinen Laut von sich - vielleicht weil er noch alleine ist...

Gruß Georg


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschbestimmung*

Hallo Georg.


Vielleicht ist/war es auch ein "Mädchen". Die sind ja schließlich nicht auf Brautwerbung durch Krach, äh sorry Gesang, angewiesen.


----------

